# Cub Cadet 27 ton woodsplitter



## Brian Bush (May 25, 2008)

Bought this splitter last fall to replace an MTD 33 ton splitter. My old splitter was great at splitting heavy oak and hickory. This new splitter has a 160cc Honda OHV/OHC (5.5hp) engine which produces a fraction of the power. My question is this; in the vertical position, the ram travels down the beam and hardly puts a dent in the wood I'm trying to split. I've manually increased the engine speed with the same result - it won't even split a 4" thick branch much less a 20" log (the wedge barely puts in a noticable dent). It is rated for commercial use, but is totally useless to me as is. Advertised as ready to split (just add gas). Am I overlooking something, or is this a total piece of junk?? Any comments would be useful.


----------



## NC Firewood (May 25, 2008)

*Maybe try this...*



Brian Bush said:


> Bought this splitter last fall to replace an MTD 33 ton splitter. My old splitter was great at splitting heavy oak and hickory. This new splitter has a 160cc Honda OHV/OHC (5.5hp) engine which produces a fraction of the power. My question is this; in the vertical position, the ram travels down the beam and hardly puts a dent in the wood I'm trying to split. I've manually increased the engine speed with the same result - it won't even split a 4" thick branch much less a 20" log (the wedge barely puts in a noticable dent). It is rated for commercial use, but is totally useless to me as is. Advertised as ready to split (just add gas). Am I overlooking something, or is this a total piece of junk?? Any comments would be useful.



Your control valve is set from the factory, it could be at too low a psi. I think most run at 2500 psi, there should be some adjustment screws on the detent valve (aka handle) Also make sure your suction line isn't collapsing when in use. Could be cylinder blow by. I don't know how much wear your cylinder has but I've had to rebuil a couple for worn rings not allowing pressure to build. Does the HYD. tank have an inline suction strainer? that could be clogged with crud from something in the tank. If your not runnig it much the hyd oil probably isn't getting too hot. Hope you get her figured out.


----------



## hanniedog (May 25, 2008)

I have the same splitter with a 5.5 horse briggs. Have not had any problems like you are having. Did you try changing the hyd. filter, also check to see that there is enough oil in the tank. Good luck.


----------



## triptester (May 25, 2008)

The engine if it does not stall has no effect on the power of the splitter. The problem is probably in the hydraulics. Blockage on suction side of pump, low hydraulic fluid, relief valve set too low, worn pump, worn cylinder, or hopefully just a slipping coupling between pump and engine.


----------



## Brian Bush (May 26, 2008)

*Wood Splitter Hydraulics*

New to this, but I'm attempting to reply to the responses of my questions about the 27 ton Cub Cadet wood splitter. The machine, bought last fall from Home Depot, was "used" today for the 1st time. The gas was fresh and all fluid levels should have been topped-off at the factory (will check tomorrow in the daylight). It does sound as though hydraulics could be the problem, but beyond checking the fluid level, I'm not experienced in control valves, adjustment settings, etc. If running properly, should this splitter be able to handle logs ~20-24" thick X 2' long (or there abouts)???

An unrelated question: is there any way that the wedge can be moved further away from the beam?? I don't see how, but it's always bothered me that this distance from the heartwood of a log prevents the splitter from working to full advantage. Also. does anyone know of a base plate that can be bought (larger than the 1 provided) that can be used to more easily move the log (when splitting in the vertical position)??


----------



## mga (May 26, 2008)

NC Firewood said:


> Your control valve is set from the factory, it could be at too low a psi. I think most run at 2500 psi, there should be some adjustment screws on the detent valve (aka handle) Also make sure your suction line isn't collapsing when in use. Could be cylinder blow by. I don't know how much wear your cylinder has but I've had to rebuil a couple for worn rings not allowing pressure to build. Does the HYD. tank have an inline suction strainer? that could be clogged with crud from something in the tank. If your not runnig it much the hyd oil probably isn't getting too hot. Hope you get her figured out.



i'm inclined to agree about the valve adjustment. it's an easy fix. maybe someone lowered it at the store, thinking they were adjusting it correctly.

try adjusting the valve before getting into everything else.


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2008)

I have split stuff approaching 30" around. The machine does have limitations, you just learn what you can and can't split.


----------



## mga (May 26, 2008)

hanniedog said:


> I have split stuff approaching 30" around. The machine does have limitations, you just learn what you can and can't split.




he does have a 27 tonner.....should be splitting anything. however, when splitting huge diameter rounds, i always split off center on the first pass. it takes less force.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 26, 2008)

I bet HD never filled the hydraulic resevoir. Air introduced to the fluid creates foam and that compresses easier than wood splits.


----------



## triptester (May 26, 2008)

The manufacturer almost always ship splitters without fluids due to liquid transport and storage regulations. Splitters often are received by the retailer requiring some amount of final assembly. This final setup is often done by some employee that has little or no experience at these big box stores.The dealer may or may not add fluids usually for an extra fee.
My guess is that the person adding fluid filled the tank to it's proper level and thought that was all that was needed. At that point the cylinder ,hoses, filter ,and pump are empty. After a short period of running and cycling the valve filling the system the tank will be very low on fluid.
Running the splitter with low fluid levels can damage the pumpif ran to long.


----------



## Brian Bush (May 26, 2008)

*Still Not Operating*

Checked hydraulic tank reservoir and found it filled (a tad overfilled). Started splitter and lowered and raised ram OK, but won't split even very small pieces of wood. Removed hydraulic fill cap while running - level of fluid drops as ram goes down, however there is no pressure in the reservior whatsoever (when ram is stopped, the fluid surface is as smooth as glass). So I'm at a complete loss. As mentioned earlier, this is a brand new machine, so no wear and tear on the mechanics (hydraulic pump, etc.). Help!!!! From the responses I've recieved, you guys know a lot more about splitters than I do. What am I overlooking??


----------



## triptester (May 26, 2008)

First the reservoir should never have pressure in it. It should be vented at all times when in use. The cylinder has greater volume when extended than when retracted due to the rod taking up space.
The first thing to check after fluid level is whether the coupling between the engine and pump is slipping when pressure begins to rise.
The splitter should be under warranty it would be best to return for repairs as attempts to make adjustments may void warranty.


----------



## wkpoor (May 26, 2008)

Something I think splitters should have is a pressure gauge. I put one on mine. Don't really look at it very often but if I were to have trouble thats the first thing to look at. No pressure no split.
I've heard of more than one splitter being returned for coupler issues. Does the engine even sound like its loaded upon full stroke?


----------



## reaperman (May 26, 2008)

Back to the store it should go and let them figure it out, it should still have warrenty time left. Sucks to buy new things that arent working properly. We have all been there. Best of luck.

If I remember Home Depots slogan, it says 100% satisfaction guarenteed. Let them know your not 100% satisfied if they give you any $hit. Be persistant, it works.


----------



## Dale (May 28, 2008)

My FIl just brought me a new 27 ton Cadet he got from Home Depot. Split a couple weeks ago for the 1st time. It blew through 18" diameter/ 18" long Locust like nothing. You have a problem somewhere, but I think you already know that.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2008)

Brian Bush said:


> Also. does anyone know of a base plate that can be bought (larger than the 1 provided) that can be used to more easily move the log (when splitting in the vertical position)??




My wood mostly runs 20-40" or so, and I split in the vertical position. Life got a lot easier when I got this Milwaukee hand truck. 1000 lb capacity, 12x24 toe plate, and 6 1/2" wide tires. Very nice.

I got mine at TSC, where you can also get a good splitter to replace that MTD you got. Saw one of those at my local hardware store, for rent. Had a bent toe plate!


----------



## wkpoor (May 28, 2008)

> My wood mostly runs 20-40" or so, and I split in the vertical position. Life got a lot easier when I got this Milwaukee hand truck. 1000 lb capacity, 12x24 toe plate, and 6 1/2" wide tires. Very nice.


I bought one of those about 4yrs ago from TSC. Milwaukee is not the original mfg and I can't remember who is now. Anyway I bent the axle moving logs onto my trailer. I called the company and told then the axle was too light for the claimed 1000lbs. they said it could carry. They have since upsized the axle. I have bought 2 more since then and no trouble reported yet. BTW they sent me a brand new one no charge on the first one with the bent axle.


----------

